# R.I.P. Hauntcast



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sad news. Hauntcast has released their final show. 

I hope you all join me in thanking Chris, J.T., Rev, Shelley and the rest of the Scream Team, past and present, for their monumental effort to bring us a massive dose of Halloween fun once a month. Excellent job you guys! Really excellent. With the closing of the show there will be a hole in the home haunt community that I don't think will ever be filled. Thanks for 36 episodes of haunter bliss!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for a great time, guys! Hopefully, someone will be able to step into the void in the near future. No one will ever be able to fill it completely!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll miss you boys and girl. Thanks for the good times.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This frigging SUCKS.

But thanks, Hauntcast.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

But...but....it was FUN!

Aww, dang. Thanks for the memories guys. Are the old episodes still gonna be up & available??


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes. Chris will maintain the site for awhile.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That sucks. Thanks to Chris and crew for providing a great service. It'll be sad to see it end.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Deb -- the website's got about a year left on the mortgage, and I'm sure within that time Chris'll have all the old eps up on youtube so I imagine they'll all be out there somewhere. And thanks guys. If situations were different we'd have loved to keep going.

When Chris and I decided "alright let's do this" in '08, honestly we thought there'd only be 6 episodes or so and if we were really, really lucky maybe we'd make it all the way to Halloween. And it ended up going 3 years, so it really went beyond our expectations. If you step back from the podosphere and look at how long most of them last, that turned out to be a pretty robust run.

Thank you again, everybody.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone who listened, dug what we were about and a special scream out to those fans who supported the show. Chris & The Scream Team appreciate it.

Stay scary!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow this is Sad news indeed. So, what is the reason for it's untimely demise?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank's!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! I'm shocked! I loved hauntcast as it was the only thing really keeping me going on Halloween throughout the year!

But I guess the show just got to big to keep producing...? Too bad, The scream team will be missed!!!

Thanks for all your efforts in keeping the haunting spirit alive for the past 3 years!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

niblique71 said:


> Wow this is Sad news indeed. So, what is the reason for it's untimely demise?


Life. It has such an irritating tendency to get in the way of things. We actually cover the subject pretty thoroughly in the farewell show. Probably too thoroughly LOL but that's always a hazard when a show is made of segments made by different people at different times... ya get redundancy sometimes


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You don't know how much you guys will be missed. Thanx so much for your time, effort and dedication that you put into every show that you did. It was the best.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'm sure it was no small task to get the show out every month - thanks for keeping it going as long as you did. It'll be missed. 

(...sigh...)


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for keeping the spirit alive and thriving year round. I know I will miss the show.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to see Hauntcast go. I still have some old ones to catch up on.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very sad I only caught a couple episodes but I enjoyed them alot ...Thanx HC folks


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

What Johnny said. I'm too busy washing the tear-stains from my pale visage to write anything that eloquent. *sniff*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Tis a sad day indeed. HauntCast is going to be missed tremendously by this Zombie. IMHO, it was the best show of its kind out there.

Thanks to Chris and the Scream Team (past and present) for all they offered to us.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Was there anyone you could have passed the torch to or was that even a viable option.


----------



## circuitmansteve (Jun 6, 2009)

Total bummer. I loved the show and appreciated every episode.


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

*I will miss you Hauntcast*

I just wanted to say a heart felt thank you to Chris Baker and his scream team.
You have provided me with over three years of entertainment, knowledge and inspiration. I always listen to Hauncast while sitting at my desk at work. My headphones on, building anticipation to the weekend were I will retreat into my own garage of evil to work on my own props and projects.

Chris, you and your team helped me discover new prop ideas and techniques. You and JT often made me laugh out loud with your movie reviews, and Rev's deep voice and great insight into the theater of the mind always provided inspiration and perspective for wanting to scare the crap out of ToT's more and more every year.

So thank you Chris, Revenant, Johnny, Shelly, Denny, Grimlock and Guy.
I will miss you and miss Hauntcast.

Because of you I will always STAY SCARY!

-Beffcake


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I am already missing you guys! How is that? I only just listened to the last epi. I guess knowing there won't be a next one, ya know? I have listened with glee since episode one, always anxiously awaiting the next installment. 

You all are so endearing ... Shelly with your clever bits of info and much needed womanly perspective ... JT with your big ol' laugh, heads up on what movies to check out and what to skip, and relentless banter with Chris ... Chris with your wicked pissah sense of humor as the master of scaremonies ... ALL the prop buildin' guys who've come and gone ... you were all wonderful in your tech-savvy wisdom ... all the musical guests, the interviews, and anyone else I've accidentally left out, etc. And last but absolutely not least, Rev. Your velvet voice and thoughtful explorations of all sorts of topics were the absolute icing on the Coffin-Cake. 

sigh. Thank you EVERYONE for all your efforts, your hard work and time spent, just to bring a little bit of joy to the Haunt community. Listening to you was like having a beer at Cheers. Fun, familar, comfortable, welcoming, relaxing, and just plain effin' awesome. Love you guys.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

*Thanks to Hauntcast....*

A few months ago I got the Halloween itch and did a quick search on my tunein radio app for some classic Halloween tracks to get me in the spirit. I stumbled across a little podcast named Hauntcast. Not really knowing what it was I started streaming and just like that I was hooked.

I had NO IDEA there was an entire community dedicated to home haunts and Halloween fanatics. Hauntcast opened my eyes. I downloaded all the podcast and enjoyed every one. With each consumed my excitement for building my own haunt and the props within it grew.

With Hauncast in the background I assembled by first prop, an 8ft reaper. Immediately after I was building a custom version of the FCG that could move four ghosts in an outdoor cemetery. I was assembling fences, building fog chillers, and learning proper lighting technique.

As I said I'm new to the haunt community and I'll be posting all my videos and pics from my first haunt.

I regret that my first post on this forum is to bid farewell to my primary motivation to getting my first haunt up and running. Thank you for the inspiration, the entertainment, and most of all the skills and resources to put on a killer home haunt.

You best believe that listening to the old episodes will become a tradition every year come build season.

You made a haunter out of me, farewell.

Did I just write a eulogy?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I caught the propmaking bug in 2008 and have enjoyed Hauntcast religiously. Listening to the last episode was weird; when it was over there was a real sadness. I'll miss it. There's a hole in the subculture now that will not be filled by just anything. Thanks for the good times everybody.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

*Eulogy for HauntCast*

3 full years of madness come to an end.

How will we discover incredible haunting gurus?

Who now will give us mad props for our props?

How will we get Johnny Thunder's take on the latest and greatest (or lamest) horror movies?

Has the Ghost Light finally gone out on Revenant's Theater of the Mind?

I don't know about you, but I would never have gotten into haunting the way I did without HauntCast. it was hearing the news with Revenant that finally made me look for an Arizona Haunters group. It was Interviews with Haunting Gurus that introduced me to LaurieBeast, The Davis', Bates, and dozens more. It was Shellhawk's Charmed Pot and Rev's Theater of the Mind that inspired me to plan, plan, plan to make sure I did the most with what I had.

I don't think I built a single thing specifically mentioned by any of the prop building hosts, but I sure used their techniques and advice. That is what it was for, right?

I know Chris kept saying it was for home haunters and for pros, and he and I obviously disagreed on that. It was for me. Undoubtedly it was for you, too, but it was especially for me. Hauntcast - even more than the forums - convinced me that I was missing something. It showed me what I could do, not what a pro with $50K could do.

I always loved Halloween, but I never did much more than dress up and go to a friend's party or maybe have a little one myself. Hauntcast convinced me that I could do more. Does that sound overblown? Too bad. See any pics of my haunt in 2009? Me either. I did not have one. 2010 was pitiful but it was a start. In 2011 I still had a long way to go, but I think any objective observer will agree I made quantum leaps in quality. I learned about lighting, sound effects, backstory, themes, prop building, safety and traffic flow. Whatever was good about my haunt, I owe to HauntCast and AZ Haunters - and I already said I owe my finding AZ Haunters to HauntCast.

Amateurs practice their craft for love, not for money. I'm not a pro haunter and I never will be. In my opinion, HauntCast - "Radio for Haunters and Halloween Fanatics" was, to me, for amateurs in that original sense of the word. Ultimately though, you cannot pay the bills with love. For all their commitment and investment of energy, time, and money, the Scream Team apparently could not find enough support to continue to bring HauntCast to the world. It is a loss to all of us who open our homes or yards to the public once a year to celebrate this crazy holiday that we love.

Farewell, Scream Team. Would that we had valued your contributions according to their true worth.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

JustJimAZ said:


> Farewell, Scream Team. Would that we had valued your contributions according to their true worth.


Well said.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

I discovered Hauntcast back in May of 2010. It opened my eyes to the world of home haunting and prop building. From Hauntcast I found all of the on-line communities and vlogs that exist for home haunting. I was hooked. Hauntcast made me feel like I belonged to the home haunt community. It inspired me to build my own props (no mean feat with NO mechanical skills). It lead me to co-found a local Make & Take group. It helped me fully enjoy Halloween again, in a way I had not done since childhood. The Scream Team had brought the wonder (and fright) of Halloween back to me.

When the show needed to go to the "Buck a show" method to help sustain them, I gladly stepped up and bought my year membership. The quality & content of this show NEEDED to be supported. Sadly only 1 to 3 percent of their listeners felt the same. When the cold hard cold truth reveled the lack of support Hauntcast was going to get, Chris/Hauntcast was forced to switch back advertising to try and sustain the show. That type of support was not enough. That, along with real life issues the Scream Team were having, forced them to decide to pull the plug on Hauntcast FOREVER.

With Hauntcast now gone, time will show the immense impact the show had (and will continue to have) on the home haunt community. Other shows may try and replace Hauntcast, but NONE will ever truly achieve it. We are blessed to have been around to experience Hauntcast and the Scream Team “Live” and in their prime. We will be able to tell our grandchildren that we remember when there was a new episode of Hauntcast released every month for us to enjoy. I truly mean it when I say that time will tell that Hauntcast and the Scream Team are “The Beatles” for this generation of home haunters. 

And, in the end, the love you take; is equal to the love you make. Hauntcast/Scream Team, your listeners took the love of Halloween and home haunting you offered. Sadly, the love the DEVOTED fans/minions made was NOT enough to sustain you.

You will be warmly remembered and sadly missed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Once again - and probably for the final time - on behalf of Chris & all of us, THANK YOU to our very small loyal die hard vocal dedicated fans. 

Thank you!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

What Johnny said. It's sad to see such a small number of listeners post and thank us for all our blood, sweat and beers that we put into every episode. Thank you so much for being the loyalist of the minions and for paying your respects. Tip a 40 and Stay scary!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well ... it is very sad that it had to end. I'm glad I had the chance to experience it for the past few years. I caught the show a bit late, but it was a great ride. Yes, THANK YOU for the great times!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very sad indeed. Thanks for all the inspiration and fun that you have given the likes of us.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It truly is a shame. It was clearly very well produced and the Scream Team put a lot of work into their segments. Unfortunately, probably like with public broadcasting only a small number of the total listeners actually step up with support.

Along with Chris' other obligations it just couldn't work out.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry to see this go, you guys did a great job of it. Could we talk you into doing an annual reunion show for old times sake?


----------

